# Same Situation kinda :S



## 20982 (Mar 27, 2007)

hiyahwell i was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis is october of 2005 and had a endoscopy and colonoscopy and then had a good spell in remmision then in the last few months is gone really down hill again







i have been booked in for another endoscopy and i was coming down on my steriods and now they have put them up again and im being put on some drug called azaprothan?? (dont know if thats anything like yooh spell it anyway







) is there anyone else that is in a flare up at the moment as it would be really nice to talk







is anyone on this azaprothan?? are the side effects like hair falling out / thinning happen?? thanks soooo much for people who reply







x


----------

